# New



## FluffyPaws (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey I'm new, I LOVE CATS that's why I have 10 or more. My name is Lana & I would like to meet new Friends here! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

& welcome Lana!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome! Post some pics of your kitties in the "Meet My Kitty" forum if you haven't already!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Is Fluffy Paws a calico? It's hard to tell from the sig. Either way it's a very cute kitty.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Lana & Fluffy Paws


----------



## FluffyPaws (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys for the welcomes, Paws is Not a Calico He is a White & Gray spot Long Fluffy haired Cat! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Lana


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lana! Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll find some great friends here. Enjoy!


----------



## FluffyPaws (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. I love the video thingy of your cat. Wish I knew how to do those things! Im a techno moron so love seeing what every one puts on their signitures. More pictures please


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Lana and welcome to the cat forum.


----------

